# U.S. PRESIDENT BOWS TO JAPANESE ROBOT



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

U.S. PRESIDENT BOWS TO JAPANESE ROBOT


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Obama Is Eating At The Legendary 'Jiro Dreams Of Sushi' Restaurant

$300.00 A Plate

Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/obama-jiro-dreams-of-sushi-2014-4#ixzz2zoFIqvas


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> Obama Is Eating At The Legendary 'Jiro Dreams Of Sushi' Restaurant
> 
> $300.00 A Plate
> 
> Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/obama-jiro-dreams-of-sushi-2014-4#ixzz2zoFIqvas


Great movie on Netflix. Killing flies is another good one


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Even though it's one of the most exclusive places in Tokyo-I don't think the dear leader had to worry about not having a reservation...just sayin' Now as to that constant bowing, some would say it shows a willing subservience, a "beta" male as opposed to an "Alpha" male, like say Putin, or a robot, or Michelle, you get the picture


----------

